# Hello I really need help hurry please



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello I need help as fast as possible 
Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put her under your clothes against your body to warm her up. Don't you have a heatpad? They need to be kept warm for food to digest.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Put her under your clothes against your body to warm her up. Don't you have a heatpad? They need to be kept warm for food to digest.


Unfortunately I don't have a heatpad so I put her beside her mother instead is this helpful or I should do something?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is the mom keeping her warm and feeding her? Then she will be ok. They need to be kept at about 35 degrees Celsius. You can also cover a hotwaterbottle with a soft fleezy blanket as a heatsource, change the water regularly. Droppings should be plenty inbetween feedings, then you know food is getting digested.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you ✨ and one more thing please when I want to feed her she’s not opening her mouth at all she a ta like she's completely dead plus sorry for that but when she poops a yellow liquid appear and thank you in advance


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Acts*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why did you remove her from the mum? She won't open her beak, they stick their beaks into that of the parents for feeding. Please check on youtube "how to feed baby pigeon" and lots of videos will be there. What are you feeding? How often? When cold, they don't respond.

It's very difficult to handraise them from such a young age. One should do research before attempting raising them.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

I usually feed them milk and water by syringe and 3 times per day and thank you for your advice!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Milk is going to kill her! They can't digest dairy products. Needs a handraising formula for baby parrots.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Oops I made a huge mistake then, I didn’t realize , is that why she’s acting weird? and will she return back to normal ? Will her mother heal her and won’t abandon her ? and do I need to keep her under the clothes if she’ll stay with her mom? Did you experience this kind of situation before cause I wanna make sure she’s okay


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

And last question please how do you know if the pigeon is dead or not?


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

I know it’s my mistake I admit it. her mother isn’t all the time around her what the hell ! I need to take care of her. She needs care. Especially this is the first time I take care of a baby pigeon !!! It’s okay everyone makes mistake!!
Its not that I have killed her purposely what the hell


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I assume the baby is dead by now.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

I gave him a small amount of milk so it's not a huge problem I guess I gave him 2 or 3 times but with a small amount but thank you anyways.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

No worries thanks anyways ✨


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Shahad said:


> I usually feed them milk and water by syringe and 3 times per day and thank you for your advice!


Stop it!!! please research before doing this!!! Marina is great. Listen!!!! Milk??? Oh no!!!!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Shahad said:


> I gave him a small amount of milk so it's not a huge problem I guess I gave him 2 or 3 times but with a small amount but thank you anyways.


Cruelty to animals because you play guessing games. Get off this site. You are pitiful. DO THE RESEARCH.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Leave it to the mom. You fool.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

YOU ARE THE PROBLEM


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Psychopath. Stay away from birds.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏


sounds like failure to thrive but if it has parents the parents take turns feeding and sitting on them until they start growing a decent amount of quills then the 2 squabs will snuggle to each other. If there’s only one it’s still not an issue because they are built to stay warm after the parents stop sitting on them most likely because they’re too big at that point. Ask questions of yourself! Are you paying attention to the parents feeding the squab? Do they still try to sit on the squab for warmth? Are you taking the squab too much causing the parents to think they lost their squab time to move on. But none the less if it’s failure to thrive it may or may not live no matter what you do. But go on foys get some powdered pigeons milk. Then go on Amazon and get a baby bird feeding syringe


Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏













Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Thank you so much Officer Pigeon101 I really really appreciate it I’ll do what you want me to do.
Excuse me Fitandchic, can you just show a little of respect. What a shame. I admit this was my stupidity giving them a meal without even researching. I’m not playing guessing games at all if that will cost an animal life. Her mother isn’t all the time around. _“ Get of this site “ I just needed help and if you don’t want to answer don’t answer I’m not forcing you anyway. And I thank the rest of the team who helped me and talked to me with a respect._

Thank you.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏


sounds like failure to thrive but if it has parents the parents take turns feeding and sitting on them until they start growing a decent amount of quills then the 2 squabs will snuggle to each other. If there’s only one it’s still not an issue because they are built to stay warm after the parents stop sitting on them most likely because they’re too big at that point. Ask questions of yourself! Are you paying attention to the parents feeding the squab? Do they still try to sit on the squab for warmth? Are you taking the squab too much causing the parents to think they lost their squab time to move on. But none the less if it’s failure to thrive it may or may not live no matter what you do. But go on foys get some powdered pigeons milk. Then go on Amazon and get a baby bird feeding syringe


Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏













Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏





Shahad said:


> Hello I need help as fast as possible
> Yesterday my baby pigeon ( 3 days old ) slept beside me , it was so cold yesterday , so I made sure that she was warm , clean and everything but when I woke up I found out she’s cold and far away from the blanket and she wasn’t moving at all. So I went and put the pigeon in the nest near her mother and now when I took her she’s still so cold and not moving and her heart breathing is so slow what do I do ? I don’t want her to die please help especially this is the first time treating a pet please help 🙏


ok I typed up a whole thing and trying to add a photo I could type anymore. Any gonna sum it up sounds like failure to thrive. Are the parents caring for it and feeding it ? If you take the squab out of the nest too much the parents will think they lost it and start ignoring it to begin starting over. The parents stop sitting on the squab once’s it’s got a healthy growth of quills because by that time it’s too big and can keep itself warm. But ask yourself if the parents are caring for it? Are you taking it too much is it being fed by the parents? The male does most of the work but they do share duties. But you said it’s cold no matter what and without more information and observing it myself it could be what’s called failure to thrive. In which case you can hand feed with powdered pigeons milk (it could still die from failure to thrive it’d natures way of weeding out the week ones could have an internal issue. Anyway once you start hand feeding it twice a day until crop is full not too full though leave it in a nest and drape a cloth halfway over the nest. Go on Amazon and get a baby bird feeding syringe like the photo I’m going add but then you must learn how to do it. There’s 2 tubes that run down it’s throat one for breathing and the other is for food. The breathing tube is on the birds left side of the throat and the food tube is on the right side of its throat. Make sure it’s on the birds right side not yours. Stick the curved metal feeder in carefully and slowly down it’s right side until u feel it in the crop then start to fill with the milk until it’s crop is nice and plump. I have a video but can’t upload it here. Get your pigeon milk from F by


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Some members can be a bit harsh, but it's always frustrating when a baby that age dies. There are so much info online reg raising them. Are these your own pigeons? Maybe you should look into why the mom stopped caring for the baby. Both parents will take turns in keeping a baby warm and feeding it. Raising a baby that age is very difficult. They need feeding every 2 hours, needs the right food and needs to be kept at the right temperature.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

Shahad said:


> Thank you so much Officer Pigeon101 I really really appreciate it I’ll do what you want me to do.
> Excuse me Fitandchic, can you just show a little of respect. What a shame. I admit this was my stupidity giving them a meal without even researching. I’m not playing guessing games at all if that will cost an animal life. Her mother isn’t all the time around. _“ Get of this site “ I just needed help and if you don’t want to answer don’t answer I’m not forcing you anyway. And I thank the rest of the team who helped me and talked to me with a respect._
> 
> Thank you.


 I was not being disrespectful or judging you this site is glitching on me for some reason. I I tried to do was teach you how to hand feed the squab to try and save it from failure to thrive. I wasn’t being harsh or anything. I’m really not sure how you think I was being mean or harsh about anything but if you think I am I’ll stop sending the advice on this good luck with you squab!


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

OfficerPigeon101 said:


> I was not being disrespectful or judging you this site is glitching on me for some reason. I I tried to do was teach you how to hand feed the squab to try and save it from failure to thrive. I wasn’t being harsh or anything. I’m really not sure how you think I was being mean or harsh about anything but if you think I am I’ll stop sending the advice on this good luck with you squab!


 No no no it wasn’t to you I’m sorry if you misunderstood it wrong. You’re weren’t mean or harsh, perhaps you were a kind person and I really thank you for your kindness. I would love to if you continue sending some advices. And I wasn’t replying to you actually it was to someone named Fitandchic because he was kind of rude. You’re such a good person officer pigeon101.

Thank you so much officer pigeon101 . I really can’t thank you enough.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Some members can be a bit harsh, but it's always frustrating when a baby that age dies. There are so much info online reg raising them. Are these your own pigeons? Maybe you should look into why the mom stopped caring for the baby. Both parents will take turns in keeping a baby warm and feeding it. Raising a baby that age is very difficult. They need feeding every 2 hours, needs the right food and needs to be kept at the right temperature.


 Thank you for your advice Marina. And I’ll research and find the reason why did the parents left her. Thanks again.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

OfficerPigeon101 said:


> I was not being disrespectful or judging you this site is glitching on me for some reason. I I tried to do was teach you how to hand feed the squab to try and save it from failure to thrive. I wasn’t being harsh or anything. I’m really not sure how you think I was being mean or harsh about anything but if you think I am I’ll stop sending the advice on this good luck with you squab!


 Heyyyy, just to make it more clear this reply “ Thank you so much Officer Pigeon101 I really really appreciate it I’ll do what you want me to do “ it was for you. but the next paragraph when I replied “ Excuse me Fitandchic, can you just show a little of respect. What a shame. I admit this was my stupidity giving them a meal without even researching. I’m not playing guessing games at all if that will cost an animal life. Her mother isn’t all the time around. “ Get of this site “ I just needed help and if you don’t want to answer don’t answer I’m not forcing you anyway.” it wasn’t for you at all. For the paragraph that now you saw, I sent it to you accidentally and it’s my bad. Sorry I was supposed to be sending it to him not you. I just want to make sure you get it. Have a gooooood dayyyyy.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> Shahad,
> You have got everyone's skin crawling .
> Wether you needed help or just playing veterinarian or just out utter stupidity .
> That poor birds life has been a horror movie and a lab experiment all in one go.
> ...


 

You’re right in each single word you said. Even if I apologize it can’t be enough for comparing it to a life. Because of my lack of knowledge it cost a life of a poor animal. Believe me I’m depressed too about what happened. And I admit I should be having a complete knowledge before taking this huge responsibility. I know I’m not big enough to understand how the life’s going and life experiences. And yet I’ve mistaken. In each single move I make I’ll think 100 times before doing it. Thank you so much for this valuable lesson sir.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> The parents left because Shahad intervened and didn't let nature take its course.
> When I was very young and taught how to look after pigeons I made a fatal mistake
> Never thinking that my breeders will fly I let them out one day to walk around and have a bath.but after about half an hour one of the birds decided to go for a fly ......it was a nightmare they had two babies and she was ready to lay another two eggs .......anyway long story short a falcon took the female and the male wouldn't stop looking for her until dark during all the panicking I wasn't thinking about the young ones until I got the farther back in the cage at which point I noticed one of the young ones fell out of the box and died on the floor .In all honesty I expected the farther to abandon the baby after such a stupid and depressive day,I was ten years old and I cried all night because it was my fault and I totally ****ed up royaly.Im pushing past 50 these days and that day and that feeling of dred always comes back when I think about that day.Ive had pigeons virtually all my years.
> And I've never had to siringe feed or take babies away from parents.never intervene unless it's apsolutely necessary.
> ...


 
My biggest question is this........?
What did Shahad do to the other baby?

In our balcony the pigeon mother did a nest but a small nest because the area is too small it only can hold one pigeon. The mother laid two eggs. One of them was alive and the other one didn’t hatch and I guess it fell before the time of the hatching as I said because it was a small space. About the hatching I was out of the business I did nothing. And plus I’m young.


----------



## Shahad (Dec 26, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> There's nothing you could do.
> What's done is done.


Unfortunately.


----------

